# crontab und skript



## sami (25. Januar 2004)

hallo,

habe folgendes Problem:

möchte ein backup skript mittels contab starten.
crontab -l zeigt folgendes
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE - edit the master and reinstall.
# (/tmp/crontab.7611 installed on Sun Jan 25 18:57:11 2004)
# (Cron version -- $Id: crontab.c,v 2.13 1994/01/17 03:20:37 vixie Exp $)
SHELL=/bin/bash
PATH=/bin
#min    hour    day     month   dow     user    command
*/2     *       *       *       *       snorre  /home/snorre/backupWWW

der inhalt meines skriptes sieht so aus:
#!/bin/bash
#WWW="/home/snorre/"
#BACKUPNAME="/home/snorre/www_`date '+%d%m%Y_%H%M'`.tar.gz"

#echo Backup startet ... für 
#tar -cvzf /home/snorre/test.tar.gz /home/snorre/projekt 
#tar -cvzf $BACKUPNAME $WWW 
/bin/touch /home/snorre/test

wobei ich nur das touch mal teste.

ausführrechte sind auf die Datei backWWW gesetzt und schreiberchte sind auch auf dem zielverzeichnis gesetzt.

mail zeigt aber folgenden Error:
From snorre@testi.local  Sun Jan 25 19:06:00 2004
X-Original-To: snorre
Delivered-To: snorre@testi.local
From: root@testi.local (Cron Daemon)
To: snorre@testi.local
Subject: Cron <snorre@testi> snorre     /home/snorre/backupWWW
X-Cron-Env: <SHELL=/bin/bash>
X-Cron-Env: <PATH=/bin>
X-Cron-Env: <HOME=/home/snorre>
X-Cron-Env: <LOGNAME=snorre>
Date: Sun, 25 Jan 2004 19:06:00 +0100 (CET)

/bin/bash: line 1: snorre: command not found

das skript funktioniert aber ei direktem aufruf.

/var/log/messages zeigt an dass es aufgerufen wird.
Jan 25 18:52:00 testi /USR/SBIN/CRON[7585]: (snorre) CMD (*^I/home/snorre/backupWWW) 

Meine Frage: WARUM erzeugt das skript kein ergebniss.
WARUM wird der Befehl nicht gefunden

/bin/bash: line 1: snorre: command not found

Danke für eine Info

roland


----------



## DiveSurfer (25. Januar 2004)

nabend

ich vermute mal das dein problem vom cron kommt da der mit snorre nichts anfangen kann ...

das ist dein eintrag:
*/2 * * * * snorre /home/snorre/backupWWW

bei mir schaut das dann so aus:
0 3 * * * /etc/backup/backup_daily 2>&1 >/dev/null

poste mal deine cron datei 

greez 
p.s. hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## sami (26. Januar 2004)

>das ist dein eintrag:
>*/2 * * * * snorre /home/snorre/backupWWW

snorre sollte der User sein, laut man page

der cronjo wird ja ausgeführt, so steht es zumindest in der /var/log/messages 
>Jan 25 18:52:00 testi /USR/SBIN/CRON[7585]: (snorre) CMD (*^I/home/snorre/backupWWW) 

ich glaube das, das vielleicht cron den befehl nicht findet, aber ich gebe den PATH mit crontab -e ein.

>crontab -l zeigt folgendes
># DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE - edit the master and reinstall.
># (/tmp/crontab.7611 installed on Sun Jan 25 18:57:11 2004)
<# (Cron version -- $Id: crontab.c,v 2.13 1994/01/17 03:20:37 vixie Exp $)

>SHELL=/bin/bash

>PATH=/bin
>#min hour day month dow user command
*</2 * * * * snorre /home/snorre/backupWWW


----------



## Habenix (26. Januar 2004)

der  Fehler liegt hier:


```
*/2 * * * * snorre /home/snorre/backupWWW
```

Lass mal snorre weg und starte cron neu....


----------

